# El no se quiere ajuntar ni con sus compañeros ni con nadie



## Yoni3jos

¡Qué tal!, me ayudan a escribir esto en inglés: Él no se quiere juntar con sus compañeros ni con nadie

mi intento es: He doesn't gather ni with his friends ni nobody...

Contexto: Es sobre un niño muy retraído que no se quiere juntar con nadie en su escuela entonces la profesora les dice a sus padres ''Él no se quiere juntar ni con sus compañeros ni con nadie''


Muchas gracias.


----------



## Amapolas

Yoni3ojos, me parece muy bien que ames cometer errores, como pones en tu firma, pero este es un foro dedicado al idioma, así que _no los cometas voluntariamente_. Ya que estás acá pidiendo ayuda, ¿por qué nos dificultas la comprensión de lo que escribes? Por favor, facilítanos la tarea, tratando de respetar la ortografía y la puntuación.
Gracias.


----------



## lingobingo

He doesn't gather ni with his friends ni nobody...

"Ni" is not English!

Maybe: He doesn't want to connect with his friends or anyone else.


----------



## aparraud

"He doesn't want to be with his classmates or anyone else."


----------



## chileno

He doesn't want to mingle neither with his pals/friends nor anyone else.


----------



## lingobingo

chileno said:


> He doesn't want to mingle neither with his pals/friends nor anyone else.



This is wrong too, I'm afraid. You have already expressed a negative with "doesn't", so you can't then add another.

_He doesn't want to mingle either with his friends or with anyone else._


----------



## chileno

Ah.

Thanks.


----------



## Magazine

Si es un contexto muy formal, podemos también usar "inversion".

Neither does he want to be/mingle/get together with his classmates nor with anybody else.


----------



## Aguas Claras

"He doesn't want to mingle/be with his classmates or anyone else."


----------



## lingobingo

Magazine said:


> Neither does he want to be/mingle/get together with his classmates nor with anybody else.



Oh dear. Sorry to have to keep saying things are wrong, but again this doesn't work. In order for such a negative inverted sentence to be valid, it would have to follow a previous negative statement. And a third negative following it would be unnecessary.

He refuses to interact with his parents or teachers. Neither does he want to be with his schoolfriends, or anyone else.


----------



## iribela

He doesn't want to hang out with his classmates or anyone else.


----------



## FromPA

EppurSiMuove said:


> "He doesn't want to be with his classmates or anyone else."



Or maybe, "he doesn't interact with his classmates or with anyone else" (how very sad).


----------



## chileno

EppurSiMuove said:


> "He doesn't want to be with his classmates or anyone else."





FromPA said:


> Or maybe, "he doesn't interact with his classmates or with anyone else" (how very sad).



The problem is that "ni" is not represented in those translations, and it is precisely where either/neither and or/nor come into play.


----------



## FromPA

chileno said:


> The problem is that "ni" is not represented in those translations, and it is precisely where either/neither and or/nor come into play.


We rarely (never?) use neither/nor in colloquial speech.


----------



## chileno

FromPA said:


> We rarely (never?) use neither/nor in colloquial speech.



I understand, but as I was corrected "either" and "or" should have been used to represent those "ni" in the Spanish version, then.


----------



## lingobingo

What you can say colloquially (using two negatives other than neither/nor) is: 
He doesn't want to join in — not with his friends, not with anyone.


----------



## chileno

You mean "He doesn't want to mingle either with his pals/friends or anyone else" is wrong too? Really?


----------



## lingobingo

No, it's fine. But you said 'The problem is that "ni" is not represented in those translations', so I was just giving an alternative way of using two negatives, by splitting the sentence into two. In fact, if you do that you can use neither/nor.

He doesn't want to join in — neither with his friends nor with anyone else.


----------



## chileno

FromPA said:


> We rarely (never?) use neither/nor in colloquial speech.


What about what fromPA states?


----------



## FromPA

chileno said:


> I understand, but as I was corrected "either" and "or" should have been used to represent those "ni" in the Spanish version, then.


I understand. The correction was indicating the proper way of expressing the idea in a way that would only be used in formal writing. Your formal construction was incorrect.  But no one would actually say it that way, even in the context of a teacher speaking to a parent. It's just an unnatural way of communicating in speech.


----------



## iribela

El verbo que usó el OP, 'juntar(se)' es de registro más bajo que 'interact', 'mingle', etc.


----------



## Elcanario

Y he de añadir que el que puso en el título "ajuntarse" es más bajo (coloquial, vulgar) aún. Es (era) común entre los niños aquello de "(ya) no te ajunto" —en un tono de enfurruñamiento, ya no me llevo bien contigo y no quiero tener más trato—.
Lo de poner uno en el título y otro en el hilo me tiene perplejo. Cada uno tiene su propio matiz.
Un saludo


----------



## Amapolas

Elcanario said:


> Y he de añadir que el que puso en el título "ajuntarse" es más bajo (coloquial, vulgar) aún. Es (era) común entre los niños aquello de "(ya) no te ajunto" —en un tono de enfurruñamiento, ya no me llevo bien contigo y no quiero tener más trato—.
> Lo de poner uno en el título y otro en el hilo me tiene perplejo. Cada uno tiene su propio matiz.
> Un saludo


Originalmente decía "ajuntarse" también en el mensaje original, pero luego lo corrigieron.


----------



## Bevj

Es verdad, parece que Yoni3jos editó su primer aporte sin decir nada.  Sería bueno que volviera para explicar exactamente qué quiere traducir.


----------



## chileno

lingobingo said:


> No, it's fine. But you said 'The problem is that "ni" is not represented in those translations', so I was just giving an alternative way of using two negatives, by splitting the sentence into two. In fact, if you do that you can use neither/nor.
> 
> He doesn't want to join in — neither with his friends nor with anyone else.





chileno said:


> He doesn't want to mingle neither with his pals/friends nor anyone else.



What?

Im sorry, but I fail to see the difference, other than that long dash and that "with", between what I first offered and what you are now saying? 

Those really make the difference?

Really?


----------



## lingobingo

Yes, that really makes a difference. A dash (or a semicolon would do it) shows the connection between two statements without grammatically joining them, as your sentence does.


----------



## chileno

So, had I put a comma there instead of the dash you put, my first rendition would've been fine?


----------



## lingobingo

No. A comma doesn't do the same.


----------



## chileno

lingobingo said:


> No. A comma doesn't do the same.



Ah, thank you.

Now, when talking, how do you represent a dash in your speech?


----------



## lingobingo

I can't say I've ever given that a moment's thought. I suppose you would leave a short pause.


----------



## chileno

Like with a comma? That would be interesting...


----------



## iribela

Bevj said:


> Es verdad, parece que Yoni3jos editó su primer aporte sin decir nada.  Sería bueno que volviera para explicar exactamente qué quiere traducir.


No me di cuenta del cambio, tal vez llegué tarde. De todos modos, 'juntarse' o 'ajuntarse', son de registro bajo y hay que buscar traducción adecuada.


----------

